# Steam Game Statistics, 1 in 3 not played.



## Sunray (Apr 16, 2014)

There are some interesting statistics in here....

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/04/introducing-steam-gauge-ars-reveals-steams-most-popular-games/

Are you in the average.....


----------



## Cid (Apr 16, 2014)

The in 1 in 3 sounds about right, loads of crap from package deals and the like.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 16, 2014)

Far more for me.
But I have a load of different versions of C&C, Halflife, and Quake that I haven't touched


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 16, 2014)

I've played everything I've got at least once. I think.

e2a just checked, I haven't played BioShock, but I already completed that on console and haven't played Crysis Wars or The Stanley Parable. So that's 2 out of 25.


----------



## Yata (Apr 16, 2014)

nice to see Day of Defeat on the list


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 16, 2014)

Yata said:


> nice to see Day of Defeat on the list



Though 80% of people who own it haven't played it.


----------



## yield (Apr 16, 2014)

Sunray said:


> There are some interesting statistics in here....
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/04/introducing-steam-gauge-ars-reveals-steams-most-popular-games/
> 
> Are you in the average.....





> I can tell you that Steam users have put an aggregate of about 3.8 billion hours into _Dota 2_.


----------



## Silva (Apr 16, 2014)

Out of 129, barely (ie, less than 2 hours) touched 50 and this before reaching S. Noticed a lot of games that I didn't even know I had. 

And yet, some people go ballistic when someone says Steam has cheapened games greatly.


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2014)

I've bought loads of stuff in Steam sales that I haven't even installed yet!

I'm very much a gamer of habit, there are several games that I have racked up several hundred hours on, but it takes me a while to get into something new.
Also I haven't played any Steam games at all since ESO launched


----------



## treelover (Apr 17, 2014)

Its incredible really, a mini version of the KLF burning that cool million


----------



## golightly (Apr 17, 2014)

treelover said:


> Its incredible really, a mini version of the KLF burning that cool million


 
Not really.  It's largely just people getting caught up with the idea of a bargain.  One person says, "Look how much I saved when buying that thing.  It's a bargain!" Another person responds, "It's not a bargain because you didn't really need it."

About 10% of my games have yet to be played.  I say 'yet' because I will probably get round to them at some point.  I'm currently building up my savings so, rather than buying a new game, I have a go at the games I own but haven't played yet.


----------



## tommers (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah, but there's always new exciting stuff coming along.


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2014)

golightly said:


> Not really.  It's largely just people getting caught up with the idea of a bargain.  One person says, "Look how much I saved when buying that thing.  It's a bargain!" Another person responds, "It's not a bargain because you didn't really need it."
> 
> About 10% of my games have yet to be played.  I say 'yet' because I will probably get round to them at some point.  I'm currently building up my savings so, rather than buying a new game, I have a go at the games I own but haven't played yet.



Yeah same here, I will eventually get around to them.  It's not really as if I am going "ooh must buy this game because it is cheap" (although Nate is a sucker for that), it's just that I buy stuff that I know I want to play when I see it cheaper than I have seen it for a while.  I might not play it right away, but I don't go around buying games I have no interest in either.  And my gaming interests are really quite narrow, only RPG and strategy really, for example I wouldn't buy a platformer even if was really cheap.


----------



## golightly (Apr 19, 2014)

tommers said:


> Yeah, but there's always new exciting stuff coming along.


 
Eyes bigger than stomach, innit.  

I think I may have said before that having Steam is a bit like having a crack dealer camped out in your lounge.  Well, that's a bit of hyperbole, but you get my drift.


----------



## maomao (Apr 19, 2014)

I've just moved house and unpacking all my old CD and DVD games I would say it was about 1 in 3 of them had never been played either. Mostly bought on a whim because they were on sale. Don't think we can blame Steam for that. At least there's none on Steam that I _can't_ play because I've lost the bloody verification code.


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2014)

maomao said:


> I've just moved house and unpacking all my old CD and DVD games I would say it was about 1 in 3 of them had never been played either. Mostly bought on a whim because they were on sale. Don't think we can blame Steam for that. At least there's none on Steam that I _can't_ play because I've lost the bloody verification code.



Oh tell me about it - the last time I went to install Caesar 4 on my PC it looked as though the manual had been both weed on and chewed up (by the cats, not by me!), and I couldn't read the key code that used to be there.  It's the only time I've ever looked online for anything to help me bypass that - I already paid for the game once, so felt it was justified.


----------



## maomao (Apr 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> Oh tell me about it - the last time I went to install Caesar 4 on my PC it looked as though the manual had been both weed on and chewed up (by the cats, not by me!), and I couldn't read the key code that used to be there.  It's the only time I've ever looked online for anything to help me bypass that - I already paid for the game once, so felt it was justified.


I want to play Shogun:Total War (1!) and can't.  My old PC used to really stutter in the battles and I'd just like to see what it's meant to play like.


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2014)

Does anyone remember games with a cardboard dial thing that you had to use to look up the correct code?  Legends of Valour had one of those, I loved that game (I never got to the end of it though, did anyone ever find Sven?  Also Todd Howard has been quoted as saying that the game was inspiration for the Elder Scrolls series)


----------



## kraepelin (Apr 19, 2014)

The thing that got me is how the total time played was dominated by.so few big titles. For smaller titles even being sucessful in sale doesn't mean you actually enter the culture of gamers


----------



## Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

maomao said:


> I want to play Shogun:Total War (1!) and can't.  My old PC used to really stutter in the battles and I'd just like to see what it's meant to play like.


My version of Shogun Total War (a magazine covermount) for some reason came with two cd keys. You can probably find them online very easily 'to, if you don't, I can fix you up.



kraepelin said:


> The thing that got me is how the total time played was dominated by.so few big titles. For smaller titles even being sucessful in sale doesn't mean you actually enter the culture of gamers


Total time played is not exactly a good indicator if a game is recognizable. A lot of smaller indie titles are also smaller in length, and most don't carry multiplayer, which boosts length a fair bit - I have 3 hours in Portal, 23 in Portal 2, which is longer, but most of those hours were MP. Looking at the total hours table, the only games there mostly because of SP are Skyrim, Civ 5, Empire/Shogun 2, Terraria (unless they fixed the utterly broken MP mode), Football Manager and Fallout New Vegas, most at the bottom end. Few indie games are as replayable and long as Terraria, feature huge open-ended worlds like Skyrim or Fallout, are historical timesinks like FM and Civ, or are as deep as the Total War series. I don't think you can expect Tower Defense III: The Defensioning to have as many hours as any of those.

E2A: not to mention many indie games can be found on other services, such as Desura, GoG, Humble Bundles (most can be activated with Steam, but why bother if they're DRM free?)  or directly from the developer, while the only (legal) way to play most AAA's is Steam.


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2014)

Silva said:


> My version of Shogun Total War (a magazine covermount) for some reason came with two cd keys. You can probably find them online very easily 'to, if you don't, I can fix you up.
> 
> 
> Total time played is not exactly a good indicator if a game is recognizable. A lot of smaller indie titles are also smaller in length, and most don't carry multiplayer, which boosts length a fair bit - I have 3 hours in Portal, 23 in Portal 2, which is longer, but most of those hours were MP. Looking at the total hours table, the only games there mostly because of SP are Skyrim, Civ 5, Empire/Shogun 2, Terraria (unless they fixed the utterly broken MP mode), Football Manager and Fallout New Vegas, most at the bottom end. Few indie games are as replayable and long as Terraria, feature huge open-ended worlds like Skyrim or Fallout, are historical timesinks like FM and Civ, or are as deep as the Total War series. I don't think you can expect Tower Defense III: The Defensioning to have as many hours as any of those.
> ...



This is true, a lot of the time spent on games is boosted by MP (although I am not in favour of tacked on MP modes for all games).  I'm big into ESO right now, but before that the only MP games I really had any interest in were ones my OH played.  We did quite a lot of Portal 2 together, and some Worms games.


----------



## dervish (Apr 25, 2014)

Silva said:


> , Humble Bundles (most can be activated with Steam, but why bother if they're DRM free?) .



All of the 28 odd humble bundles I have bought have been added to steam because it's a lot easier to keep track of. I have steam clients on my linux and windows machines and play games on both. In fact the overwhelming majority of my steam library are games from humble bundles.


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2014)

It's interesting, I'd never really thought about it before but I just had a quick look through my Steam library.  It's not massive compared to some (only 82 games), but looking down the list, I only paid full release price for..... 2 games.  The other 80 were all bought at very low price during Steam sales, part of humble bundles, or received as gifts.


----------

